# R32 GTR Loud Exhaust Wanted



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Apexi GT Exhaust on my R32 GTR

It has a very nice deep sound, but it isn't loud enough


I am after a loud exhaust to buy outright


I can part ex my exhaust if needed


Examples of what i'm after:
Blitz Nur Spec R
Trust Titanium
Amuse or Tomei Titanium etc

Pm or text me on: 07476275414


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## rbskygtr (Oct 27, 2019)

*Looking for the same louder exhaust*

My exhaust is far too quiet and it is straight piped titanium. Not looking to trade but to buy outright. Just finishing up building my rb32 gtr after a month of work. Must be willing to ship to the US. Please PM me with what you have. Thanks.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump, I can buy outright


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

We have a loud Ti exhaust for sale give us a call if your interested.



Regards MGT


----------

